# Feedern im Herbst



## Wuemmehunter (11. Oktober 2015)

Mal ne Frage an die Feeder-Cracks unter Euch. Ich fische häufig mit dem Futterkorb in der vergleichsweise stark strömenden Wümme bei Bremen. Obwohl der Fluß hier mit durchschnittlich 80 cm Tiefe relativ flach ist, lassen sich im Frühjahr und Sommer regelmäßig stramme Alande (bis 60 cm!) und Brassen der Halbmeter-Klasse fangen. Dazu kommt jede Menge Weißfisch in kleineren Abmessungen. Sobald es kälter wird, das Wasser hatte heute nur noch 9 Grad, hört das Beissen auf. Muss ich gegebenenfalls meine Angelei (30gr-Körbe an Schlaufenmontage und 10er bis 14er Haken mit Made, Würmern oder Mais) verändern und wenn ja wie?  Und wie sieht es mit dem Futter im Herbst aus? Meistens fische ich ungepimpte Standardfuttermischungen? Oder empfiehlt es sich, flache Gewässer zu meiden und tiefere wie die Weser zu befischen? Würde mich über den einen oder anderen Tip zur Feederfischerei im Herbst und Winter sehr freuen.
Gruß  
wuemmehunter


----------



## feederbrassen (11. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Feedern im Herbst*



Wuemmehunter schrieb:


> Mal ne Frage an die Feeder-Cracks unter Euch. Ich fische häufig mit dem Futterkorb in der vergleichsweise stark strömenden Wümme bei Bremen. Obwohl der Fluß hier mit durchschnittlich 80 cm Tiefe relativ flach ist, lassen sich im Frühjahr und Sommer regelmäßig stramme Alande (bis 60 cm!) und Brassen der Halbmeter-Klasse fangen. Dazu kommt jede Menge Weißfisch in kleineren Abmessungen. Sobald es kälter wird, das Wasser hatte heute nur noch 9 Grad, hört das Beissen auf.
> 
> Da hast du dir schon deine Antwort selbst gegeben.
> 
> ...



An der Montage würde ich soweit nichts ändern,suche ruhigere tiefere Plätze auf.
Hafenbecken ,Wendebecken ,Warmwassereinläufe etc..
Wobei sich 30g Körbe jetzt nicht so nach starker Strömung
anhört.
Zu deinem Futter kann ich nichts sagen ,ich weiß ja nicht was du da verwendest.


----------



## Wuemmehunter (12. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Feedern im Herbst*

Hi Feederbrassen,

erstmal danke für Deine Rückmeldung. Wendebecken, Warmwassereinläufe und sowas gibt es leider nicht. Der Fluß ist keine zehn Meter breit und durchschnittlich 80 cm tief. Trotzdem müssen die Fische auch in der kühlen Jahreszeit irgendwo sein, Futter ist von Zammataro, Sensas und ähnliches. Aber eben nicht aufgehübscht. Werde also mal das Gewässer weechseln und es an der Weser probieren. 
Gruß wuemmehunter


----------



## pedda (12. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Feedern im Herbst*



Wuemmehunter schrieb:


> Hi Feederbrassen,
> 
> erstmal danke für Deine Rückmeldung. Wendebecken, Warmwassereinläufe und sowas gibt es leider nicht. Der Fluß ist keine zehn Meter breit und durchschnittlich 80 cm tief. Trotzdem müssen die Fische auch in der kühlen Jahreszeit irgendwo sein, Futter ist von Zammataro, Sensas und ähnliches. Aber eben nicht aufgehübscht. Werde also mal das Gewässer weechseln und es an der Weser probieren.
> Gruß wuemmehunter



Welche Futtersorten? Ich habe die Erfahrung gemacht, dass in manchen Gewässern im Herbst wirklich fast ausschließlich fischige Futtersorten gut fangen.


----------



## Wuemmehunter (13. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Feedern im Herbst*

Moin pedda,
Kannst Du mal die eine oder andere Sorte nennen?
DANKE.


----------



## grubenreiner (13. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Feedern im Herbst*



Wuemmehunter schrieb:


> .... Wendebecken, Warmwassereinläufe und sowas gibt es leider nicht. Der Fluß ist keine zehn Meter breit und durchschnittlich 80 cm tief. Trotzdem müssen die Fische auch in der kühlen Jahreszeit irgendwo sein....



So ist es, in Luft werden sie sich nicht auflösen. Trotzdem werden sie jetzt im Herbst ruhigeres tieferes Wasser suchen. Das muss nicht gleich der krasse Unterschied zu einem Hafenbecken oder so etwassein. Ich bin mir aber sicher dass es auch dort abschnitte gibt die langsamer und tiefer sind, die solltest du suchen. M.E.n. könnenn das bis zu 5km sein die die Fische wandern um bessere Standplätze für den Winter zu finden, je nachdem wie das Gewässer eben beschaffen ist.


----------



## feederbrassen (13. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Feedern im Herbst*



grubenreiner schrieb:


> So ist es, in Luft werden sie sich nicht auflösen. Trotzdem werden sie jetzt im Herbst ruhigeres tieferes Wasser suchen.



So war es auch gemeint.

Futter würde ich erst mal so lassen.
Hast ja vorher damit gefangen.
Wenn die Fische weiter gezogen sind und keine mehr am Platz hast ,kannst du auch keine fangen.
Wieviel Strecke sie zurücklegen kann dir keiner sagen ,da ist deine Gewässerkenntnis gefragt.


----------

